# Concerti or concertos?



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

I say them both. One phrase I say "ti". The other "tos".

Which spelling is the true right one? Because I would like to stick with one. 

Thanks.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Concerto is Italian, unless I'm mistaken. Concerti is Italian, too. I try my best to stick with concerti, although I falter with 'tempos' sometimes.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Concerto is Italian, unless I'm mistaken. Concerti is Italian, too. I try my best to stick with concerti, although I falter with 'tempos' sometimes.


Yep, it is italian. But the "os" mean that the word is accepted as a "vernacular" word by one language.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

I say both too, despite being rather a pedant. Perhaps neither would be a solecism except in the wrong sort of company anyway. 
I don't suppose that helps!


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Just nomenclature although I confess I wouldn't go into an Itilian restaurant and ask for Spaghettos.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

We do worse in French. We said "spaghettiS"

It's sad that we dropped all forms of latin or italian plural.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ira Gershwin might have said said:


> "Tempi! Tempos!... Concerti! Concertos!
> Let's call the whole thing off!"


__________


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Morigan said:


> We do worse in French. We said "spaghettiS"


perhaps, but we say however: " Un lavabo, des lavabi »


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Alnitak said:


> perhaps, but we say however: " Un lavabo, des lavabi »


hahaha, lavabo isn't even a noun in Latin. It's a verb meaning "I'm going to wash".


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Morigan said:


> lavabo is a verb meaning "I'm going to wash".


of course, and lavabi means "I had a wash".


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Just listening to Mozart's Lavabo for Spaghetto, K622.

Edit - sorry, I meant his Spaghetto for Lavabo, K622


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Frasier said:


> Just listening to Mozart's Lavabo for Spaghetto, K622.


BTW, did he really compose it himself?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

That reminds me...considering all that, what is the singular form of _timpani_ (assuming there is one)? I've just never thought about it until now...


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Eric683 said:


> That reminds me...considering all that, what is the singular form of _timpani_ (assuming there is one)? I've just never thought about it until now...


Wiki:

Timpani is an Italian plural, the singular of which is timpano. However, this is rarely used in informal English speech as a timpano is typically referred to as a drum, a timpani, or simply a timp.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Frasier said:


> Just listening to Mozart's Lavabo for Spaghetto, K622.
> 
> Edit - sorry, I meant his Spaghetto for Lavabo, K622


One of my favourite Spaghettos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

Alnitak said:


> Mozart's Sonata For Two Piani, K448





opus67 said:


> I say you're lying.
> 
> If Piani is the plural of Piano, then is Yanno the singular of Yanni? (Don't mind me...I switch my brain off on weekends.)


Besides, I am perfectly aware that Luchesi is the plural of Lucheso.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

Alnitaki said:


> Besides, I am perfectly aware that Luchesi is the plural of Lucheso.


Alnitakos: what are you talking about?

Alnitaki : ...euhhh… Luchesi?









Alnitakos :

























[Alnitaki]







[Alnitakos]


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Morigan said:


> Wiki:
> 
> Timpani is an Italian plural, the singular of which is timpano. However, this is rarely used in informal English speech as a timpano is typically referred to as a drum, a timpani, or simply a timp.


That's what I thought. I guess you never hear it because most pieces require at least two _timpani_, therefore the part would be labeled with the plural form. I guess it would be possible to have a _timpano_ part in the more traditional music...of course it would depend on how fast you can tune!


----------



## RebLem (Oct 6, 2007)

I say concerti, though most people I know use the construction concertos. I believe either is acceptable, but concerti is preferred. I also confess I falter with tempos.


----------

